# Best Lunch on the Slopes



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

What is your guys' favorite stuff to grub out on while you're on the slopes? I usually just pack a cooler of PB & J's, protein bars and some Full Throttle energy drinks. What do you guys think is the best lunch for boarding, the best stuff to give you the energy back to board all night?


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

i eat a big breakfast and usually pack a small lunch. a ham sandwich bag of chips, a cliff bar or health bar of some sort a beer or two and some water. i try not to eat big lunches because i get more tired.

if its a really good day you pull out the BBQ and make yourself a hotdog with pepper jack and the works.

yum


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm all about hot food on the slopes. Most days I bring a thermos with some homemade soup in it.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Pizza, its usually the cheapest and has a high calorie load to get me through. I don't bring a lunch because I can't be bothered to carry it with me or download to my car to get it.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

PB&J and Clif bars along with a big breakfast with lots of complex carbs and potassium. If in the lodge, then hot chili since it has a lot of protein and is usually relatively cheap


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Ha! I thought I was the only one. PB&J for me. A banana or two for quick energy. Usually a multigrain bar of some kind. I also take some fruit like pineapple or something to mix it up. :laugh:

I do it because I have to. I can't afford a $8 microwaved burger every time I go to the slopes.

The only time I ever got food that was WORTH what I paid was a bowl of nachos 4ft high for a few bucks. Problem was, I could barely move after I ate it, forget snowboarding.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I usually just do a PB&J too with those green Natures Best or whatever granola bar things in the green wrapper, damn they are good. I also do bagel and cream cheese and maybe some ham or something in it if i have any..those stay yummy and give you a good amount of carbs to keep going without being too heavy, and its easy to make in the morning in 30 seconds and throw in a ziplock..and if im feeling the need for warmth i can always just toss it in the microwave at the mountain so its versatile!

I try at all costs to avoid eating at the mountain lodge, atleast here at Meadows in Oregon(and most places) its a retarded ripoff.
For example yesterday i forgot to make food, so i sat down and looked at the menu real fast. Mmm an Italian Panini, sounds tasty, its some meat put on some bread put in a panini press...wait $15.75? No.
Swiss Burger? $8..oh you wait you wanted fries and a drink with that? Thats another $5.50. The worst one IMHO is 3.25 for 16oz Hot Chocolate which i've SEEN them make and its literally powdered hot chocolate put in a giant thermos thing with hot water. It must cost them like 25 cents to make the hot chocolate. 
4 dollar Monster drinks(that you can get for $1.50 just down the mountain)...
They take every advantage to bend you over, its the one thing i despise about Meadows.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

friends said:


> i eat a big breakfast and usually pack a small lunch. a ham sandwich bag of chips, a cliff bar or health bar of some sort a beer or two and some water. i try not to eat big lunches because i get more tired.
> 
> if its a really good day you pull out the BBQ and make yourself a hotdog with pepper jack and the works.
> 
> yum


Man, I'd be outside BBQing even if it was 50 below zero.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm kinda poor so I usually bring some granaola/candy bars or eat nothing. Fuck paying $10 for a piece of pizza and a drink.

edit: I once took a sandwich, a banana, and a bag of pecans and I fell a lot that day... Pecan bag ripped, banana was contorted into some amazing shape, and the sandwich was pulverized.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

We used to marinate tender slabs of elk or beef and cook it on the portable barbecue. Make some great saucy burgers. Probably the best ever, cheap, tasty, filling.

Now I make about 3-4 roast beef sandwiches, a back of chips, soup or noudles... Granola bars.

I havveee to eat alot.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

no time to eat. I drink my carbs in the form of oat sodas at the end of a day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I make sandwiches when we go up: turkey,ham,cheese and spread. Also bring a thermos with hot chocolate


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I usually don't eat at the ski areas. I'll ride for 4 or 5 hours on just a bowl of cereal and maybe a protein bar...Then I'll hit up Chipotle on the way home. Nothing tastes better than a burrito after a day of boarding.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Boards & Bass said:


> What is your guys' favorite stuff to grub out on while you're on the slopes? I usually just pack a cooler of PB & J's, protein bars and some Full Throttle energy drinks. What do you guys think is the best lunch for boarding, the best stuff to give you the energy back to board all night?


i do a huge breakfast then pack basically the same lunch as you. otherwise when we're in colorado we usually stay on a mountain and on days there i just eat in the village and spend the extra couple bucks or run up to my room and make something hot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> I usually don't eat at the ski areas. I'll ride for 4 or 5 hours on just a bowl of cereal and maybe a protein bar...Then I'll hit up Chipotle on the way home. Nothing tastes better than a burrito after a day of boarding.


x437854

Chipotle is the shit!







































































fuck qdoba.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Once my buddy brought a jar of home made chilli and a spoon with him riding. We didn't even know he was carrying it in his jacket all day until he brought it out on the lift. It was hilarious, we made fun of him and asked what the hell he was thinking, what would happen if the damn jar broke. He said it was better than paying $15 for a burger at Roundhouse; we agreed.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I tried the PB&J thing a few times but the jelly is just too sweet for me. When I've been working out or riding I never like sweet stuff. I still haven't found the perfect lunch. I do carry dried fruits and nuts along with some granola bars. These things I eat in the lines or on the lifts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a huge breakfast every morning, throw a few more carbs in there for a riding day and usually a protein bar on the first chair then throw another one in my jacket for later on. I don't think I ever stop to get food at the lodge unless it's on someone elses tab


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

big ass bowl of oatmeal in the morning with gatorade and emergen-c to get me going. i will eat pb & j in the states, but always go with poutine if im in canada


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I normally pack a sandwich of some sort, banana, apple, few protein bars and water. Maybe some trail mix if we have any at the house, I carry it in a backpack when I go. So then we just eat on the mountain and don't have to go back to the car and don't have to pay for a stupid locker lol.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Pizza,soda, and brownie and I'm good to go


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

AZred60 said:


> big ass bowl of oatmeal in the morning with gatorade and emergen-c to get me going. i will eat pb & j in the states, but always go with poutine if im in canada




 we make the best poutine! I just realised Ive never seen it on an American menu! Dont you have poutine in 'Merica?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Being of Indian descent, I usually think Japanese curry is a travesty, but for some reason their pork cutlet curry just seems like the right thing to eat for lunch while boarding. Tantanmen (spicy ramen) isn't bad either, and some Japanese resorts have surprisingly good pizza.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I almost never have lunch on the slopes. It's usually fast food breakfast (or sit-down diner on the way to Baker) and then a huge dinner afterwards. Might carry a Clif/granola/candy bar or trail mix on occasion. Plenty of beer throughout the day though....haha.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Power Bar Harvest bars are packed with energy. I'll usually eat two of those and a red bull and know I'll be all set for at least 4-5 hours.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

coffee, vitamins and ibuprofen for breakfast, lunch water and homemade veggie (80 carb and 20 protein) wrap in saran/plastic wrap...just whip it out on the lift and have a bite, dinner beer and something


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't eat when I ride, cause afterward's my stomach will get in the way and I won't be able to strap up..:laugh:


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a PB&J, cause if i eat to much it kinda ruins my motivation to go back out.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I forgot to mention that my secret for boundless energy on riding days is Albuterol & a bunch of coffee. The combo really gets your blood pumping.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

The best way to keep your energy up on the mountain is to eat several smaller meals through out the day. It is also best to eat _before_ you get hungry, because when hunger hits it is already too late, and your energy level is dropping at that point. Same is true with water. If you get thirsty you are _already_ getting dehydrated. So, if you want to keep your energy up all day long, have a good sized breakfast, and then like ever 2 hours or so pull into the lodge to warm-up a bit, get some water, and down something that is about 200-350 calories, and hopefully has a carb/protein ration of about 70%/30%. If you do that, you wont get hungry, and your energy will stay solid and strong all day long, you wont drop a lot of money on lodge food, and you'll spend more time on the trails than in the lodge. As to *what* to eat, the best things to bring are several protein type bars, or those "meal replacement" bars (slimfast, EAS, etc), and bananas.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

A big bacon and egg breakfast usually does me for most of the day, then I'll grab some chili and lots of water in the afternoon, followed by beer.


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

French fries and snow. I'm joking about the snow but a pound of fries is always good at noon. I get my nutrients in the morning with a full breakfast and lots of fruits.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread makes me remember that i need to buy a Camelbak and stuff it with granola bars.

I find that once i stop to eat, i can barely do any more runs in the afternoon. All of the soreness/tiredness starts to set in and i just want to take a nap.

But i must eat, so i need to start bringing snacks to keep me going...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm alllllll about the fries when i'm boarding. due to my not-overweight size, i usually trust what my body is telling me & it always tells me FRIES!!!! (sometimes it tells me CHILI) around 11-12 & then again around 2-3. w/ captain, of course.

clif bars are good, too. probably better than the fries


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I will usually have a coffe and some granola bars, and some "herbs". I usually bring a cooler. Which is really my pockets and I fill those with Coors lite. While I am riding I will pull over to the side, find a nice spot to sit and crack open my freshing Coors lite and is a nice compliment to additonal "herbs and spices". I will do this serval times throughout the day, and by the end of the day I am tired and I will stop in the lodge for some water and get ready for my drive home. 

If I do eat on the moutain then it will be more Coors light, because I ran out and soup in a bread bowl.

If you do not eat soup in breadbowls you are totally missing out. They are not too filling and you are usually pretty satisfied by the end.

But eating on the MTN is overrated. You spend way too much for what you don't get. I'd rather leave the mtn a lil early and stop and get a quality meal for the same price you'd be dishing out on the mtn.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont know how you people drink and then snowboard. I refuse to do it now. One time i had a few beers at lunch, and for whatever reason it just gave me a larger buzz than i was expecting.

I couldnt find my board when i left the lodge. I thought someone had stolen it, frantically searching all of the racks full of boards..15 minutes later i finally found it.

And that shit just dehydrates you so badly...well maybe not Coor's Lite that shits just flavored water anyways. :cheeky4:

Got a new Camelbak Zoid im eagerly awaiting to try out on my next trip up, should keep me going all day.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

QFT!

My last trip I kept Powerbar Harvest Bars on me and those kept me going real well. A Coors light for lunch and some Lunchables or whathaveyou and I'm set. Sometimes I'll order a big pile of fries for the carbs. $6 for a bigass thing of fries isn't too bad. At least with that I don't feel like I'm being robbed.




conwayeast said:


> But eating on the MTN is overrated. You spend way too much for what you don't get. I'd rather leave the mtn a lil early and stop and get a quality meal for the same price you'd be dishing out on the mtn.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I usually make a PB&J, one with meat, and then a couple candy bars in my Camelback.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I have to say everyone makes some very good points here. Also this thread is making me hungry! 

I agree, nothing like a burrito after a day on the Mtn! And PBJ is definitely an easy pick me up to throw in your bag, I usually put mine in a tupperware thingy so it doesn't get smooshed tho . Clif Bars are awesome to have in case you start draggin. & Some days, there's nothing like a nice hot meal, even if it does cost an arm & a leg. The girls & I love to celebrate our awesomeness by splurging and having a hot lunch and a beer at the lodge every once in a while. Other days I can ride all day w/out even getting hungry. It just sorta depends on what you're in the mood for, the kinda riding you're planning on getting in, and the occasion. 

Alright I've gotta go make me a PBJ now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Alot of you guys eat like shit :laugh:


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

i usuallly get a hotdog(loaded with cheese and salad and the whole shabang they offer) 
or sometimes a poutine 

but energy bars and monsters are the best mix


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

A fruit or small snack, and a beer (a must). That's my lunch. I don't like to have a filled belly when snowboarding, requires a lot of cardio and if combined with too much food, not a good mix.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Breakfast = bacon egg and cheese on a roll

Lunch = half a roastbeef or turkey sub

throughout the day = naturevalley bars..

Gatorade is the only thing i keep in my backpack

end of day on the ride home = my other half of a sandwitch....

Tottal cost about 10 bucks for about a 8 hour day on the slopes


----------

